# "Secrets of the Frontier" A Furry Pathfinder RPG Game



## Roaming Shadow (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for players for a furry inhabited Pathfinder campaign I've been concocting, to be run on RPOL.net (or other such site if recommendations occur). It utilizes the Pathfinder RPG rules in conjuction with the thrid party "Fursona" Pathfinder suppliment, designed for creating various furry heroes of just about any type. Here's the basic premise of the campaign:


_With the advent of more prevalent technological advancements throughout society, kingdoms have begun to expand their borders into the once untamable wilds. As the rule of these nations reaches farther out, not only are new dangers arising, but new discoveries are being made. Despite the power new technology gives to ordinary folk, adventurers are no less in demand, and in fact are perhaps sought out all the more. The deeper into the wilderness the kingdoms push, the more dangerous things become, more so than any had imagined._

_Exceptional individuals are in high demand as frontiersmen and others explore just because they can. Fame, fortune, and prestige can be found for the capable. The frontier to many seems the quick road to riches, but it is a difficult and perilous road indeed. But as keeping existing borders safe from the savages of the world has become a less dire need, what lies beyond their borders has captured the mind of many individuals._

_Most recently, it has been discovered that there is an ancient civilization that predates anything in recorded history, that even the best scholars have been caught by surprise. For the most part, the various kingdoms have tried to keep news of these discoveries secret, but as is the way of things, little stays secret too long, and many have sought out the sites of this civilizations, seeking riches, knowledge, and perhaps even power._


As I mentioned, this campaign will be using only official Pathfinder material (including playtests) and the "Fursona" suppliment. Also note that firearms, as listed in the Seventh Sea World Guide and in the Gunslinger Playtest for the upcoming Ultimate Combat book, will be available and prevelent in this world (though have not yet ousted other martial practices; guns are expensive and time consuming to produce). If you do not possess a copy of "Fursona" (found on Paizo's site for $10 PDF), I am contemplating making it available online, though I am hesitent to do so for fear of everyone saving it to their hard drive and therefore getting it for free (even if my name is unalterably marked in the PDF). If you do own the book and wish to contemplate characters, these genuses will not be allowed: Dinosuara, Lovecraftian, Micromonstria, and Xenomorphic. Just about everything else is fair game, including most templates (though ask about a specific template; while I may not want some, I'm willing to work with a player).

If you are interested, post here. I am looking for interest first, character proposals second (though feel free to post them). Starting level has not yet been determined (as I know a lot of people don't enjoy starting at level 1 anymore).


----------



## Roaming Shadow (May 3, 2011)

Huh...no one here plays Pathfinder? Or does the campaign just sound blah and generic?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2011)

I don't even know what pathfinder is. If it is online stuff i might give it a try.


----------



## sbtanker (May 3, 2011)

I'm interested, but I'd like to know:
How literate do we need to be?
and
How often will we be posting or will there be a weekly online meeting?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2011)

Don't know what RPOL is, don't know what Pathfinder is, don't know what the 7th sea whatever is, don't know what the "fursona" supplement is, don't know why I spend 10 bucks on anything, "Dinosuara" and "Micromonstria" are literally not  things, and it'd probably be easier to list what isn't allowed per simpler words. 

Sure I could Google it, but if you're presenting something - It's best to assume your audience knows nothing, and baby them a little, then to just start throwing words and things out there. As an every-day person, I have to Google every bit of information you presented >.> (which is how I found out Dinosuara and Micromonstria are made-up words)

Also: the story sounds like real world history - There is literally (and coincidentally) no new ground gained, and while something like it may not exist, it does sound boring...That may be why.


----------



## Roaming Shadow (May 3, 2011)

Okay...I suppose this is why people hadn't been posting on interest before. Apparently, there aren't a lot of pen and paper role playing game fans around here...at least not that peruse this forum.

Pathfinder is a pen and paper roleplaying game, created from the open source lisence from Dungeons and Dragons 3.5, fixing a lot of the problems that system had. It is a rather classic fantasy setting, with fighters, wizards, rogues, and the like. I am looking for players familiar with such systems, so if you are new to pen and paper role playing, this isn't the game for you.

Fursona, as referenced, is a third party suppliment book released for the Pathfinder game system. It was made to give players detailed options on how to make anthropomorphic heroes, and is catered to the furry community.

RPOL.net is a website created to play role playing online. It uses a play-by-post system to player to communicate with each other. The pacing compared to in person is slow, but it is convienient.

Familiarity with the Pathfinder system is prefered. I do not want to be teaching the system.

As for literacy, so long as your use of the english language doesn't read like nails on a chalkboard, you're good. I'm not looking for high diction, just thought and effort.

Posting rate I'd look to try to get something posted at least once every two days if you're able, though I'll be lenient. Post when you can, as often as you feel you can reasonably without stressing out, and try to stay acticve.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2011)

Roaming Shadow said:


> Okay...I suppose this is why people hadn't been posting on interest before. Apparently, there aren't a lot of pen and paper role playing game fans around here...at least not that peruse this forum.
> 
> Pathfinder is a pen and paper roleplaying game, created from the open source lisence from Dungeons and Dragons 3.5, fixing a lot of the problems that system had. It is a rather classic fantasy setting, with fighters, wizards, rogues, and the like. I am looking for players familiar with such systems, so if you are new to pen and paper role playing, this isn't the game for you.
> 
> ...


 
Well there may not be many PNP RP'ers, but there are A LOT of forum/chatroom/messenger roleplayers. There may be less formality about how you build a character, however, and in that remains why there may not be too many - The latter is easier than the former. 

(They really should've had a more creative name for a supplement book >.>)

However if you're combining PNP with RPOL...I don't see the point of the PNP aspect of it, since RPOL sounds like a forum-roleplay style. I would emphasize listing in simpler, real words what is not allowed as well - Although I would think a majority on this forum would fit.

I would say my personal interest is nil, but I can still try to help :v


----------



## Roaming Shadow (May 4, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well there may not be many PNP RP'ers, but there are A LOT of forum/chatroom/messenger roleplayers. There may be less formality about how you build a character, however, and in that remains why there may not be too many - The latter is easier than the former.
> 
> (They really should've had a more creative name for a supplement book >.>)
> 
> ...


 
Well, the point of RPOL is to be able to play a PNP RPG without needing to meet in person. As you can game with anyone in the world, that makes the player base quite large, and everyone on there plays at least some form of RP, many of them published PNP ones. After all, it's not always easy to find people who enjoy PNP RPGs, especially with the myriad of systems out there even finding specific system interest can be tricky. That's what RPOL provides, a way to find people who play the systems, without needing a physical meeting place, including an integrated die rolling system programmed with many different die rolling mechanics (from classic d20 to the White Wold d10 system). Besides, the only way to really legitimately do a PNP game online is through a forum posting setup, unless you know something I don't. Seriously, try going to a hobby store and starting a Star Wars Saga Edition game.

The main reason I posted it here, is because I'd thought to advertise to the furry community, on the gamer board (the most appropriate one I could find), before advertising a "furry" game on the RPOL boards. Let's be honest, the reputation of "furries" to the non-furry world isn't exactly all that great, even if most of it stems from bias, misunderstanding, or the publicity of a few strange people who take things a little too far.

While I admitt that freeform is inherently easier due to the lack of mechanics, I like rules and mechanics, the tactics and stratedgy of number crunching and such. For one, it inherently blocks "Godmodding", which I have found to be an all too prevelent danger in freeform roleplaying. Second, it keeps everyone on the same page and level. Like godmodding, it's far too tempting for some to fall into the roll of "Mary-Sue", and the game starts to get boring really quick. Second, especially when it's a fantasy setting that's going to involve relatively frequent combat, a die system keeps things fair. While I'd try to maintain the game's integrity, it's all to easy to believe the Storyteller is playing favorites or that events are scripted and player action is pointless, and there's really no defence the game runner can put up. Most furry RPs I've heard mention of are usually simply character interaction, where everyone involved is using a fursona and things simply play out naturally. When one person is tryiing to craft a story with "NPCs", enemy combat, and world exploration, Freeform has a tendency to begin cracking and losing fun, from my personal experience. Though I'll admitt that I have had a lot of fun in a freeform setup, though the sites I was on that did so have unfortunately long since shut down, which was dissapointing. However, ther was never a "GM"; everyone was a single character at a time, always playing the role of that one character.

As for my terminology, I was using terms straight out of the suppliment. That's why I specified that said information was for those who have the book. For those who don't have the book, I'll admitt that the information is pointless, and also isn't meant directly for them, and therefore they'd ignore that information when thinking about what they'd be interested in playing, if they were interested at all. If it conflicted with my rules, I would politely suggest a different idea, as they don't have the full reference. 

This is mostly to see if there are any Pathfinder players out there to whom this sounds interesting, and if there is interest, I'll provide more details. I don't want to spend hours or days worth of prep work for a game that may never see the light of day. However, as after a month after I posted the idea (it first appeared in a journal on the FA main site), there's been a grand total of 2 interested persons, this idea may be scrapped altogether.


----------



## sbtanker (May 5, 2011)

I'd like to join. I've never used RPOL before but I'm figuring it out right now.


----------



## Roaming Shadow (May 6, 2011)

sbtanker said:


> I'd like to join. I've never used RPOL before but I'm figuring it out right now.


 
While that is encouraging, it still makes you only one of two interested persons who are both familiar with Pathfinder and are interested. I'll keep this up a little longer, and maybe try the RPOL threads themselves for interest, but if I can't get at least four people interested, I doubt I'll do it. Still, I'll spread my feelers a little further for a little longer before I abandon this idea.


----------

